# Every Now And Then..........one Gets By You



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

*Every Now And Then..........One Gets By You*

My husband and I are pretty good about changing out the eggs for wooden ones, but, being fairly new to the sneaky ways of pigeons, one got by us. I stupidly believed that Bishop and Duchess were more than patiently sitting on the same wooden eggs, as the last time we had switched them out for wooden, after a few weeks, they just moved to the nest box above them, abandoning the fake eggs. So, this time, when they remained on the same nest, I just thought them to be very patient. This, and the fact that it is impossible for me to see up into the top boxes without climbing up on a stool. Then, when I went up to clean the boxes, and the birds got off of the nest bowl, there they were, two new eggs, right next to the two wooden ones! Oh no! I took the eggs and handed them to my husband to get rid of. Then I realised that I didn't know how long they had sat on them. I didn't want to throw away something that might be growing inside the egg. So I candled them, and sure enough I could tell that one of them was developing. The other I didn't see anything. So we put them back and removed the two wooden eggs. Oh well, we'd do better next time. Learning experience. Anyway, the one egg hatched on Oct. 13th, and the other never did. Bishop and Duchess were very good about caring for the little one, until about day 8, when they started leaving him alone for longer and longer periods of time. It's just that it was getting cold here in Mass, and on day 10, I think it was, they left him alone for about 6 hours. I mean, they weren't far. Just in the next box, but it was like 39 degrees out that night, and I only had a heat lamp up in the loft to take the chill out a little. So, when I checked at 11:00 p.m., and he was still alone, I brought him inside. So I kept him in and fed him. Tomorrow he will be 4 weeks old. He's really cute. Going to be a big one like Daddy Bishop. He is eating seed for about a week now, and will be inside for a while, as winter is approaching. He spends a lot of time with us watching t.v. in the living room, and loves to perch on the back of Dons chair. It's too bad the other egg never hatched, as it is much better when they have a nestling to snuggle and socialize with. But I'll tell you, we check the nest boxes a lot closer now.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Jay this is so sweat ...and yes sneaky...LOL on the parts of parents. O well , the most important thing you were there, to know , what to do. I love those pictures. Look it him, there, just "working" hard on the formula. You did make day going today. Thanks Jay. 

Best wishes. Nell


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you need to post the cute picture of Don and the baby taking a snooze!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay Charis, just for you. I had email Charis telling her how my husband was supposed to be baby sitting the little one while I was out cleaning the loft. Well, my husband, in his usual form, soon fell asleep. Some baby sitter! Anyway, this is what I returned to a while later. What I want to know is whom is actually baby sitting for who?








Anybody want to hire him for a baby sitter. He comes real cheap!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

That is just too cute!! Honestly, those pictures made my day.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Absolutely tooooooo precious! Thanks for giving me a great big smile! 

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay...You got yourself a good man.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Absolutely tooooooo precious! Thanks for giving me a great big smile!
> 
> Terry


same here!...now i know what white babys look like when they are feathering out...makes me excited when the time comes to breed my white sweethearts...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures. What a sweet little baby.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That wonderful picture sure tells the story!


I congratulate you on your darling oops baby, and thank you for sharing this heartwarming story and pixtures.


----------

